# Just introducing myself



## JibPower (Feb 11, 2020)

Hi guys,
Just introducing myself on this great forum I just discovered.
I have been doing martial arts pretty much all my life. At the age of 10, I started practicing Taekwondo (in the International Taekwondo Federation (ITF)). I studied TKD for about 10 years and earned my black belt in 1991. During that same period I also had the opportunity to give TKD classes to young kids and teenagers.

In the late 90’s, my heart was telling me to search for something else, I did try a little bit of other martial arts such as Judo and Aikido, but I also got introduced to Chinese martial arts during that period. This is where I developed a true passion for the Chinese culture and the various martial arts styles coming from this country. Over the years, I accumulated several years of training in Hung Gar and Wing Chun and tried a little bit of Karate in between (something I tried with my oldest son). However, in 2008, I discovered this new martial arts school. This is where I met Shifu Ip for the first time and got introduced to the old art of traditional Baji Quan Kung Fu. I discovered a whole new branch of Chinese martial arts that I didn’t know about and literally fell in love with this style. I had found “my” ultimate style!

I trained with Shifu Ip for about 2 years in which, in addition to Baji Quan, I learned a few basics of another old and rich style called Xin Yi Liu Hue. Unfortunately, life brought Shifu Ip to move to Toronto area where he got married and founded a family. Not finding anything else of interest for me in my area, I stopped training and simply went to the gym, trying to stay in shape ;-)

Years passed by and I stayed in contact with Shifu through Facebook. In 2017, missing Baji Quan too much, I decided to contact him again to see if we could work on some kind of Baji training group under his guidance. We would bring him periodically to visit us for intensive class to continue our learning. Shifu was excited by the idea and came for our first seminar in January 2018.

Since then, I continue learning Baji Quan with him and also started training in English Boxing (with the permission of Shifu) as a way to stay in good shape.

Here's the website of our school, still under development ;-)
https://wuzhongbaji.wixsite.com/bajiquancanada/


----------



## Flying Crane (Feb 11, 2020)

Welcome to the forum JibPower.  It’s good to have another practitioner of the Chinese methods on board.


----------



## Buka (Feb 11, 2020)

Welcome to Martial Talk, bro.


----------



## W.Bridges (Feb 11, 2020)

welcome


----------



## JibPower (Feb 11, 2020)

Thanks guys


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Feb 11, 2020)

Welcome!


----------



## isshinryuronin (Feb 11, 2020)

What!  All that and no Okinawan karate?  But still great to see someone with MA in their blood.  Welcome.


----------



## isshinryuronin (Feb 11, 2020)

JibPower said:


> got introduced to the old art of traditional Baji Quan Kung Fu. I discovered a whole new branch of Chinese martial arts that I didn’t know about and literally fell in love with this style. I had found “my” ultimate style!



Checked out baji quan (unknown to me) and watched some youtube.  I was impressed by the combination of speed and power, especially at the end of the strikes (what in Okinawan is called _chinkuchi_, similar to Japanese _kime - _not often seen in many kung fu styles, while not sacrificing flow.
I can see what attracted you to it.  If I were to take up kung fu, I think this would be my choice.


----------



## KenpoMaster805 (Feb 11, 2020)

Welcome to MT


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Feb 12, 2020)

JibPower said:


> Baji Quan ... Xin Yi Liu Hue.


From Baji to XYLH is a very good training path. You start from extreme hard to 1/2 hard and 1/2 soft. Also Baji uses form training, XYLH uses drills training.


----------



## Parzival (Feb 12, 2020)

Welcome brah, you'll be a bajiboxing champ in no time


----------



## JibPower (Feb 12, 2020)

isshinryuronin said:


> What!  All that and no Okinawan karate?  But still great to see someone with MA in their blood.  Welcome.



LOL 
No, No Okinawan karate... We always goes with what we find in our area right? If I would have lived elsewhere, perhaps I would have tried yes, I love Karaté too 



isshinryuronin said:


> I was impressed by the combination of speed and power, especially at the end of the strikes (what in Okinawan is called _chinkuchi_, similar to Japanese _kime - _not often seen in many kung fu styles, while not sacrificing flow.
> I can see what attracted you to it.  If I were to take up kung fu, I think this would be my choice.



It is indeed quite different from most chinese martial arts. Lots of short range explosion, hitting with the hands, elbows and body check, strongly rooted... I love it. And yes, there are lots of similarities with traditional karate styles also. Baji Quan is also known in Japan as Hakkyoku-ken.


----------



## Parzival (Feb 12, 2020)

Bajiquan always interested me, it'll be sick if you combine it with boxing. Interested to see what it would look like


----------



## dvcochran (Feb 12, 2020)

JibPower said:


> Hi guys,
> Just introducing myself on this great forum I just discovered.
> I have been doing martial arts pretty much all my life. At the age of 10, I started practicing Taekwondo (in the International Taekwondo Federation (ITF)). I studied TKD for about 10 years and earned my black belt in 1991. During that same period I also had the opportunity to give TKD classes to young kids and teenagers.
> 
> ...



Well done! That kind of ' stick to it-ness'  is not often seen these days. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## JibPower (Feb 12, 2020)

Parzival said:


> Bajiquan always interested me, it'll be sick if you combine it with boxing. Interested to see what it would look like



I personally love this combo. Boxing is good for your reflexes, they way it moves, the speed, the timing, managing distance and so on since the training is always done in a kind of "sparring mood", it keeps you really alert. On the other hand, a traditional art such as Baji Quan, helps you to be more grounded, generate explosion ("Fa Jin"), stay focused and it builds internal strength and your mind...

Well... I'm biased so... of course I like it


----------

